# PS4 from canada. will the NTSC standard there cause problems?



## rabjabber (Jan 5, 2015)

i wanna get a ps4 from canada as its almost half the price, but upon asking my relatives there hey told me that i may encounter some problems because of the ntcs/pal standards (im in india using PAL systems). so my question is will there be any kind of problem? and more importantly will the PAL games bought from india work on a console from canada (NTSC)? i remember having a problem in my PS2 because of this. many game didnt work and the ones that did work did so in black and white. 

can anyone who bough their console from US/canada please help? 

thanks


----------



## digit1191 (Jan 7, 2015)

As far as I know PAL games will not work.. And you'll have to buy NTSC games off eBay or somewhere.. Correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## Gollum (Jan 15, 2015)

rabjabber said:


> i wanna get a ps4 from canada as its almost half the price, but upon asking my relatives there hey told me that i may encounter some problems because of the ntcs/pal standards (im in india using PAL systems). so my question is will there be any kind of problem? and more importantly will the PAL games bought from india work on a console from canada (NTSC)? i remember having a problem in my PS2 because of this. many game didnt work and the ones that did work did so in black and white.
> 
> can anyone who bough their console from US/canada please help?
> 
> thanks





digit1191 said:


> As far as I know PAL games will not work.. And you'll have to buy NTSC games off eBay or somewhere.. Correct me if I'm wrong!



LOL which era are you two living in?
NTSC and PAL are analog video standards.

If you are using HDMI output from the PS4/3 and pluging it into the HDMI socket of the TV then you do not have to worry about games. They are not region locked and no, there is no PAL or NTSC issue with them as PS4 has only digital output.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 15, 2015)

I am using ps4 purchased from US


----------

